# Got the visa, now dont know when to make the move.



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

i have received my SF visa today :clap2:

i am planning to make the move on September, is that good?

some of my friend told me that its better to travel as soon as possible because kiwis are start celebrating or preparing for the Christmas from November, is that right?

Regards


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kimoloop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have received my SF visa today :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

And September is a good time, as you're here for the beginning of spring. 
But don't worry if you get here later - I'd say that Christmas celebrations don't really start until early December. It's much more low-key than in the UK, for example. 

And don't forget the Rugby World Cup is on in September/October. Accommodation, especially in Auckland & Wellington, will be at a premium.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Topcat,

woow, almost forgot the Rugby World Cup as it will be a brilliant opportunity to watch it.

i know it will definitely increase the Accommodation on this period, but what about renting a room in a house? as i am planing to share a house with a flatmate, does this will be affected to? 
by the way, i am planning to move to Auckland.

Regards



topcat83 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> And September is a good time, as you're here for the beginning of spring.
> But don't worry if you get here later - I'd say that Christmas celebrations don't really start until early December. It's much more low-key than in the UK, for example.
> ...


----------



## kshamandi (Jan 13, 2013)

kimoloop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have received my SF visa today :clap2:
> 
> ...


Mate, have you got any phone number at all I can reach you at?, Would really appreciate it if you share your experience. Khaled


----------

